# Reparar y mejorar inversor chino 12VDC / 230VAC - 500W Onda Pura Senoidal



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 4, 2014)

Compré este inversor [/SIZE]para jugar y ver que sistema tenían para construir una onda senoidal pura eficientemente.







Funciona con una fuente conmutada de *12 VDC* a *400 VDC* y a partir de aquí por medio de una placa controladora  SPWM (*EGS002*) y 4 mosfet canal N (*K15A50D*) modulan la senoide






Input voltage: DC 10.5v-15V​
 Output voltage: 210-240V​
 Continuous Power: 400W-500W(700 watt  Continuous work 1 minutes)​
 Peak Power: 1200W​
 Frequency: 50HZ *±1%*​

[/COLOR]​
 Output Wave Form: Pure Sine Wave ​
[*] Fuse:40AX2​[*] Transfer efficiency:*≥*​*85%*​

​
 Low Voltage Input Protection​
 High Voltage Output Protection​
 Thermal Protection​
 Short Circuit Protection​
 Output Overloading Protection​
Y funciona bastante bien, la señal en el osciloscopio es perfectamente senoidal aun con carga, y motores como bomba de agua y ventilador sin ruidos raros y funcionando a su velocidad normal.

El problema es que probandolo con algo mas potente como un microondas funciono bien pero al probarlo otro día quemo un mosfet (supongo que por tensión inversa debido a la inductancia) lo reemplace y me ha vuelto a fallar con cargas inductivas, esta vez se llevo para delante también la placa controladora.

Después de esto pregunte y me recomendaron cambiar los mosfet por otros mas potentes y en otro encapsulado, así que compré 4 *STW26NM50* (este me recomendaron) y nada mas arrancar sin carga se cargo la nueva placa controladora (que estaba funcionando bien con los mosfet suyos).

¿Por que pasa esto? ¿Culpa del diodo zener interno de estos mosfet? ¿Que mosfet mas potente que el original me podría valer?

Gracias

PD: Este es el esquema que he hecho con lo que he visto y queria ponerle esa "especie de rectificador" con diodos rápidos para que no se me vayan los mosfet aun con carga fuertemente inductivas, pero como me recomendaron los otros mosfet mas potente y que incluyen ya diodos para ese objetivo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2014)

¿ Verificaste la distribución de patas de los nuevos MOSFET antes de probar ?


Tu convertidor dice 400/500W ¿ Que consumo indica el microondas ?


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 4, 2014)

Sobre 700W y si claro que comprobé la distribución de patas coinciden, la cosa es que estos no funcionan ni en vacío, queman la controladora.

El lio que tengo es con los *STW26NM50 *en algunos datasheet aparecen esos zener entre Gate y Source en otros no 





Por si acaso también digo que NO ha sido por el aislamiento del encapsulado pues en la prueba ni siquiera me ha dado tiempo a montarle el disipador (y no se ha calentado nada)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 5, 2014)

Hola a todos ,en  los hornos de microondas mas comunes ( no hablo de  los modelos mas  modernos enbasados en fuentes conmutada)su transformador de alta tensión trabaja en modo saturado y eso es hecho propositalmente para lograr una mejor regulación de la alta tensión "economicamente" , pero desafortunadamente la curriente consumida en lo primario es elevada debido a esa saturación ya aclarada intencional ,asi seguramente fue ese lo problema que dañou lo inversor.
Ademas como aclarado ese inversor es "Chino" y como todos sapen equipos "Chinos" son baratitos pero la qualidad ..........generalmente es lastimable, No hay como tener un bueno almoço sin plata suficiente  (diñero), jajajajajajajaja.  
!Fuerte abrazo!
att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 5, 2014)

Si pero el microondas olvidemoslo no tiene nada que ver, ya estaba funcionando de nuevo, la cosa es que no funciona con los *STW26NM50 *se quema en vacío la placa controladora y con *K15A50D *funciona perfectamente ¿en que se diferencian?, quiero ponerle unos mas potente a los *K15A50D *que funcionen bien


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 21, 2014)

hola a todos!

Jeronimo 17: la verdad es que observando las hojas de datos vemos que estos MOSFET se diferencian en algunos detalles, como la protección del GATE, la capacitancia de GATE y la resistencia de equivalente en conducción RDSon.

Mi opinión es que la parte crítica está en el circuito de disparo de tu tarjeta porque dices que se quema aún en vacío.
Puedes indicarnos cuál MOSFET que se quemó? TOP (de encima junto al lado +) o BOTTOM (de abajo junto al lado -).
Puedes descubrir el modelo de circuito DRIVE de los MOSFET TOP para buscar la hoja de datos?
Así podríamos analizar cómo está hecho el disparo y si es necesario agregar o modificar algún componente, como el resistor de GATE, o descubrir si esos zener afectan el disparo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2014)

Hola a todos , yo de plenissimo acuerdo con Don  metalmetropolis : una parte critica de una fuente conmutada es lo correcto diseño del Driver. Aclaro eso por tener tido recentemente muchas dolores de cabeza con una fuente conmutada de 480Wattios en configuración  mea puente donde los MosFets esplotavan mui facilmente y eso aparentente sin una causa que esplicasse ese efecto totalmente indesejable. Despues de mucha "luta" fue descoberto lo problema : un Driver malo diseñado acarretando por un atmo la condución (acionamento) equivocada de los MosFets simultaneamente asi curtocircuitando la parte DC de la fuente (quasi 360Vcc) , descargando instantaneamente los dos capacitores de 1000uF X 250Voltios en serie por els ( los MosFets).
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 23, 2014)

Gracias por escribir a ambos, he estado probando sin placa controladora y  pasa algo raro, así que descartamos que sea cosa de la placa de disparo.

Estoy  metiendole 220 V continua sin condensador y una resistencia de 1 ohm  atraves de 2 transformadores de [220V-12V] [12V-220V] -50W que suelo  usar para limitar y probar cosas chicas a 220V y un puente rectificador

Si  dejo las patas de Gate sin conectar a nada tan solo con las  resistencias de 10K que aparecen en el diagrama de arriba parece que no  hay corto, si intento activar manualmente el puente H activando 2  transistores (poniendo a - los Gate de lo 2 que no uso y a +12V con otra  fuente los Gate de los que quiero activar) en cruz no lo consigo, hay  corto y se calientan un poquito (y tampoco es que este activando la  pareja que no son ^^)

Otra cosa que no entiendo es en los  datasheet aparece "Gate to Source Voltage  VGS ±20 V" en T3 y T4 se  cumple pero en T1 y T2 es superado con creces cuando los Gate se ponen a  masa (-) o +12V con respecto a masa
¿Puede venir de aquí el problema? estoy probando ahora con *IRFP460* e igual que con *STW26NM50* con los *K15A50D *no había problema :S y eso que en su datasheet pone "Gate-source voltage  VGSS  ±30 V"


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2014)

Caro geronimo17 para si cerriar los MosFets en cruz sin problemas ustedes tiene que enplear dos fuentes independentes cada una para su MosFet , quanto a un VGS( tensión entre Gate y Sourse) major que 20Voltios eso puede sener periculoso para ese MosFet dañado esa junción, asi un meo para evitar problemas es enplear un diodo zener de 15 o 18 Voltios en paralelo con Gate y Souse.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 23, 2014)

Si no se puede superar los VGS ±20 V en este caso si lo superaría ¿no? ¿Necesitaría entonces 2 mosfet canal P para el puente H y modificar el disparo para estos 2?

Saludos!!






Añado información del Driver:
http://i59.tinypic.com/16hkyrl.png

www.egmicro.com/download/EGS002_manual.pdf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 24, 2014)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Si no se puede superar los VGS ±20 V en este caso si lo superaría ¿no? ¿Necesitaría entonces 2 mosfet canal P para el puente H y modificar el disparo para estos 2?
> 
> Saludos!!
> 
> ...


Caro Don Jeronimo17 en realidad lo driver de los MosFet superior "T1 " o "T2"  anda "volando" en relación a la tierra , eso es possible con auxilio de transformadores de pulso o mismo enpleando CIs especiales desahollados para esa enpreita , basta buscar por drivers de transistor MosFet en mea puente.
La fuente de 12 Voltios "ve" tiene su tierra "volando" y ese es conectado en realidad a lo Sourse de lo MosFet superior " T1" o "T2" y NO en lo tierra de la fuente de 400Voltios (Ve) o Sourse del MosFet inferior "T3" o "T4".
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daneil Lopes.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Gracias Daniel, ya voy entendiendo como va el Gate de los mosfet, en las pruebas he estropeado varios por eso, ahora tengo montado 4 buenos pero espero otra placa controladora...


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Dic 22, 2014)

Os cuento como sigue el tema, conseguí que funcionaran los *IRFP460*, (seguramente los estropeaba en las pruebas sin la placa controladora sin saber lo que hacia  ).

El inversor me ha estado funcionado varios días de prueba (no en funcionamiento continuo y con una fuente regulable de max 2,5A), con una lampara fluorescente de 20W 220V con reactancia inductiva pero al final se ha vuelto a cortocircuitar un *IRFP460 *el *T4*.

No se ha quemado por sobre-intensidad ni calor (estaban a 20ºC todo el tiempo) debe ser por la tensión inductiva inversa, pero no entiendo ¿Estos mosfet no se supone que incluyen un diodo zener para evitar esto?

Se me ocurre ponerle en pararelo 4 diodos schottky (que se supone que son muy rápido y para esta utilidad) de 10A 600V ¿Creéis que esto me puede solucionar la falla de los mosfet con carga inductiva?

Me gustaría conseguir que el inversor no fallara con ninguna carga por debajo de la "potencia aparente ~500VA"

Gracias!


----------



## ecotronico (Dic 24, 2014)

Hola nuevamente.

dices: 





> El inversor me ha estado funcionado varios días de prueba (no en funcionamiento continuo y con una fuente regulable de max 2,5A), con una lampara fluorescente de 20W 220V con reactancia inductiva pero al final se ha vuelto a cortocircuitar un IRFP460 el T4.



creo que aquí el problema es la carga.
no estoy seguro de que un inversor simple consiga alimentar lámpara fluorescente, tengo dudas con las corriente de pico (y tensiones de pico resultantes).
quizás esto mató tu transistor y habría que verificar con osciloscopio la forma de onda de corriente que demanda la lámpara.

intenta repetir las pruebas con otra carga más resistiva.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 24, 2014)

Hola a todos , con auxilio de un osciloscopio de preferenzia sin dudas un tipo digital yo recomendo medir lo VDS de los MosFet y averiguar si hay transientes estremamente rapidos(verdaderas agujas ) y de alta tensión potencialmente  periculosos . caso haya la solución es enplear circuitos "snuber" o quízaz diodos zener de potenzia de modo clanpear eses transientes a niveles seguros para lo Mosfet.
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Dic 27, 2014)

Osciloscopio tengo analógico, pero hasta que no me lleguen los repuesto no lo podré probar.

Esta vez le quiero añadir diodos schottky (*STPSC1006D 600V 10A*) como aquí en cada uno de los 4 mosfet:





Creo que esta es la solución ya que ponen "_No or negligible reverse recovery_" ningún o despreciable tiempo de recuperación en comparación con el diodo parásito de los mosfet 
"_Reverse Recovery Time  min-280ns  typ-580ns  max-1200ns_"

Otro ejemplo que he encontrado:





Poca información encuentro respecto a esto, como si es suficiente con el diodo interno de los mosfet o hay que añadir otro externo...

Gracias de nuevo! Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2014)

Mirá , se supone que si ya trean protección ya la traen , pero lo que sobra , nunca falta 

Ponele Drain-Source y también otros al Gate-Source


----------



## ecotronico (Dic 29, 2014)

hola de nuevo.



> Osciloscopio tengo analógico, pero hasta que no me lleguen los repuesto no lo podré probar.



puedes medir la corriente de tu lámpara fluorescente conectada a la red eléctrica?
no necesariamente conectada al inversor y de esta manera compruebas si hay picos considerables de corriente y tensión.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Mar 10, 2015)

Bueno ahora he tenido tiempo y ya con las piezas le monte los  4 diodos schottky (*STPSC1006D 600V 10A*) y por ahora las pruebas perfectas parece que es la solución para no quemar los mosfet con cargas inductivas


----------



## edwardgrullon (Jun 7, 2015)

Hola !

Me gustaria ver el esquemático de ese inversor. Podrias enviármelo ?
Ese inversor es senoidal puro ?
Me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un esquemático completo de un inversor senoidal puro con transformador de ferrita de 1kw.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 8, 2015)

Inversor de 12v a 1kw vas a tener un consumo de 83A .... estas seguro de lo que buscas? 
Para que usaras semejante aparatejo, tal vez te convienen 2 inversores de 500watts o 3 de 330 watts.... en el foro hay algunos, solo tienes que agregar mosfets del lado primario, del lado secundario/modulador tambien, y claro un transformador de ferrita que maneje esa potencia.... re dimensionar todo para semejante potencia no solo es difícil, sino que casi imposible a la primera y cada falla te hará perder mucho dinero en componentes.... actualmente los IGBTs están mas rápidos que hace años, podrias usarlos tanto del lado primario como secundario y asi ahorrar numero de piezas pero aun así no creo que ahorres dinero... tal vez te conviene comprar uno comercial barato y modificarlo


----------



## opamp (Jun 8, 2015)

Para esa potencia se emplea , 2, 3 a 4 baterías enseriadas.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yo he pensando en comprar este http://www.ebay.es/itm/1500W-Watt-C...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item2345337944 y modificar la 2º etapa ya teniendo los cerca de 400V de continua para hacerla senoidal pura.

Lo malo es que es una brutalidad de consumo en amperios a 12V y no lo veo tan interesante


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2015)

El consumo está determinado por la salida de potencia, a mas potencia mayor consumo.

El inversor con salida senoidal pura no existe, puede ser cuasi-senoidad, con diversos grados de calidad de forma de onda, o mejorada. 

¿ Para que necesitas "Senoidal Pura" ?


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jun 8, 2015)

Esta claro Fogonazo que el consumo depende de la salida, pero en estas cosas voy mirando siempre lo máximo que puedo conectar.

El que modifique de 500W me sigue yendo genial, a veces me gustaría que tuviera mas potencia pero claro tampoco es que tenga muchas baterías de 12V 

Me gusta que sea "cuasi-senoidad" para que sea compatible con todo sobre todo con motores de inducción ventiladores bombas frigoríficos...

Así ha quedado por ahora, muy chapuza lo sé 










































La onda parece que tiene distorsión y antes juraría que no se apreciaba, creo que es por los mosfet que le puse, los IRFP460 (comprado en Ebay ) me consume en vacío 1A alimentándolo con 12V y en las primeras pruebas tenia 4x IRFP460 originales y creo que el consumo era de solo 600mA


----------



## edwardgrullon (Jun 8, 2015)

hola!

Claro que estoy seguro de lo que estoy diciendo.   De por si tenemos muchos modelos de inversores que fabricamos aqui en Rep. Dominicana.    Yo entiendo que en este pais es donde mas se va la energia electrica.  
Nosotros hacemos disenos de todo tipo de inversores, menos el de ferrita.    Es por eso que necesitamos un diseno para poder bajar los costos.   Asi que si tienen algun diseno que trabaje bien, pues se lo agradecere.

EGL



tambien debe de ser senoidal pura, ya que actualmente tenemos todos los modelos y solo necesitamos ese para completar y bajar costo


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hola de nuevo,

Después de mucho tiempo sin problemas con el inversor haciendo una prueba rara con un transformador creía que se habían quemado los mosfet pero no esta vez han sido los IR2110S.

He intentado mejorarlo poniendo en los mosfet una resistencia de 1K de Gate a Source dejando la de 10K que estaba en el circuito original y reduciendo la de los Gate a 4,7ohm, pero no duran nada los IR2110S, también probé dejando estas ultimas a 39ohm como venia y el diodo en paralelo, e igual se une la salida de los IR2110S, los mosfet interno se quedan en corto...

Nota: Antes probé sin ninguna modificación (poniendo solo los IR2110S nuevo) y parece que iba bien...






¿Por que ocurre eso? si hago la prueba sin la linea de los 400V no hay problema y en el osciloscopio se ve la onda correcta de excitación de los mosfet y nada se estropea

¿Que valores me recomendáis de resistencias para los mosfet IRFP460?

Gracias!


----------



## pacocable (May 18, 2016)

tal vez te pueda servir, vienen varios esquemas: https://mega.nz/#!PVgW3aiL!SZ7-Rjk4jflx_aR7v5y-gxFk3gE36frb_nKrh8bV_jo


----------



## rublar (Ago 12, 2016)

Hola Jeronimo17!!

Apelo a tu muy buena predisposicion y experiencia en inversores

Te cuento que he construido un inversor muy sencillo y bastante potente ( 300 w aprox ) en base a un video que vi por internet y que funciona con transformadores de ferrite de las fuentes de pc a los que yo bobino por completo nuevamente y asi obtener la tension deseada en su secundario.
La primera etapa eleva la tension  y su esquema cito en primer adjunto



Hasta ahi todo bien ... consigo encender lamparas de 100 w de filamento , lamparas de bajo consumo, encender motores con colector y carbones hasta 450 w y todo aquello que funcione con corriente continua.

Ahora bien .... la segunda etapa transforma esta señal continua en una señal alterna de 50hz ( senoidal modificada ) a travez de un puente h cuyo esquema cito en el segundo adjunto



Esta segunta etapa funciona perfectamente alimentando al puente H con baja tension ( 12 v por ejemplo ) ... he podido conectar lamparitas y pequeños motores electricos sin problema alguno y en el osciloscopio puedo ver claramente la senoidal modificada a 50 hz

Ahora bien .... Si conecto al puente H la tension generada con la primer etapa ( Aprox. 300 volts ) y una vez conectada la carga ( sea cual sea un foco, un ventilador, etc ) los mosfet se me queman al toque.

He revisado el PCB y he visto el paso a paso del video de construccion una y mil veces y no poseo errores.



Podrias ayudarme a descubrir que esta pasando??? 

Desde ya mil gracias y perdon por lo extenso del mensaje.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Ago 12, 2016)

Hola Rublar,

Me gusta la idea de usar fuentes de pc para hacer la fuente conmutada del inversor, ¿donde has visto eso? 

Creo que el problema del puente H son los 2 mosfet superiores que se pasa el Gate de +-30V. Deberias probar con el  IR2110 http://www.infineon.com/dgdl/ir2110.pdf?fileId=5546d462533600a4015355c80333167e

Y ahora estoy viendo que para la fuente flotante usan un condensador y un diodo 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/fuente-flotante-ir2110-7524/


Saludos 

PD: No le hagas casos a las fotos


----------



## pacocable (Ago 12, 2016)

Rublar. ¿me puedes explicar como rebobinas los transformadores ? Yo uso lis de las fuentes de pc. Muchas gracias


----------



## rublar (Ago 12, 2016)

Jeronimo17 lamentablemente soy usuario nuevo y no puedo pasarte el link de donde lo saque .... pero podes buscar en youtube como Inversor sucata.



pacocable los transformadores de ferrite los bobino de la siguiente manera:

Primario : 6 vueltas de alambre de 0.50 mm doble con toma central ( es decir 3 + 3 vueltas )

Secundario: 75 vueltas de alambre de 0.75 mm

De esta forma haciendo oscilar el transformador a 50 khz obtengo entre 350 y 400 v en el secundario que al conectar una carga de 100 watt ( lapara de filamento ) se establece en aprox. 240 volts



Jeronimo17 mil gracias por tu respuesta .... con respecto a lo que me decis de que los gates de los mosfet superiores se pasan de +- 30v  te cuento que se queman indistintamente tanto los de arriba como asi tambien los de abajo. ( suele escucharse un leve zumbido cuando se queman ).
El circuito funciona perfecto tanto en frecuencia como en generacion de sinusoidal simulada en baja tension ( 12v ).
Si te fijas en el video donde se construye este inversor ( inversor sucata ) vas a poder ver que el brasilero que lo construye no tiene inconveniente usando los mismos mosfet que yo.


----------



## pacocable (Ago 13, 2016)

Busca en youtube rfilhoaltos . Es un tio que responde a todas las preguntas. Con respecto a la segunda etapa de oscilador a mi tambien se me quemaban los mosfets de alta tension y probe poniendole una carga con un piloto de esos pequeños de 220v 5w y asi se cierra el circuito y los mosfets funcionan bien. Estas pruebas han sido con el sg3525 ya he recibido 50 tl494cn y estoy para hacerlo como lo hace rilpho en su canal. En mi canal de youtube puedes ver algo sobre el tema. Un saludo


----------



## rublar (Ago 13, 2016)

Pacocables gracias por responder …. De esa misma persona que citas tome el esquema para construir mi inversor y mi generador de senoidal modificada.
Ambos con el TL494 que quite de unas fuentes de PC.
Te cuento que en vacío no se queman los mosfet pero si lo hacen al conectar cualquier carga sea inductica o resistiva.
Lo del piloto de 220v no lo he probado ( será cuestión de verlo) vos decis de dejarlo conectado permanentemente en la salida??
Sinceramente no encuentro razón lógica para que no funcione.
EL brasilero ha probado este circuito con varias cargas sin ningún problema aparente.


----------



## jesus mogollon (Dic 2, 2016)

buenas,en mi experiencia lor drivers ir2110 suelen fallar y dañar los mosfet de potencia ,por eso yo uso drivers totalmete transistorizado ademas de que se consiguen mu facil.


----------



## AcoranTf (Dic 2, 2016)

rublar dijo:


> Hola Jeronimo17!!
> 
> Apelo a tu muy buena predisposicion y experiencia en inversores
> 
> ...



La segunda etapa no puede funcionar tal como esta en el esquema, ya que los gate de los mosfet superiores estan mal conectados, igual que los transistores bipolares. No puedes referenciarlos a GND, sino a los sources de los mosfet superiores y aislados uno del otro.
Para un funcionamiento correcto deberias utilizar CI IR2110 u optoacopladores para los dos mosfet superiores, en el caso de optos, con fuentes distintas y aisladas entre si para ambos optos. 
Es mas o menos lo que te comento jeronimo 17.

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo Rivero (Ene 13, 2017)

Hola Rublar, te comento que la disposición de los componentes de la segunda etapa coinciden en todo, con un conversor chino que también compré para destripe. pero existe una diferencia en la numeración de los componentes aunque no significativa para el funcionamiento yo te recomiendo que verifiques que no se exceda la tensión de los gates que es bastante delicada. y por último asegurate que en vacío la primer etapa no sobrepase los 300v que no es necesario y ademas es peligroso para los irf740 que admiten hasta 400v. Yo regulo sensiblemente la etapa primaria y no he tenido problemas con este diseño.Saludos


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 19, 2017)

Buenas he montado la primer etapa varias veces y sale andando de una sin dramas, ahora en otra version mas potente (494 driver mje340/50 y 4 irf3205 por lado) tengo que armar el puente H
tengo irf460N voy a probar el diseño tal cual está pero pondre un zener de 12 o 15v en cada Gate por lo que ustedes dicen... 
Tengamos en cuenta que si es el video del Brasuca que yo vi la fuente primario estaba regulada y el obtenia 110v ac  tal vez no validos para los 220v (esto es solo una opinion)
Saludos!


----------



## duile (Nov 24, 2018)

edwardgrullon dijo:


> Hola !
> 
> Me gustaria ver el esquemático de ese inversor. Podrias enviármelo ?
> Ese inversor es senoidal puro ?
> Me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un esquemático completo de un inversor senoidal puro con transformador de ferrita de 1kw.


 




diagram


----------



## shevchenko (May 14, 2019)

Saque los mosfets irf840 del puente H y puse unos k2372 sin siquiera cambiar la R de gate (de 1k) y arrancó a la primera, ahora tengo que sacar el cap de 10uF 400v que está filtrando del lado secundario del trafo y pondré 2 de esos de la foto 424 v 620uF para remar mejor los picos de consumo, del lado secundario tendré que hacer los siguientes cambios=
Los 2 caps que van paralelo a la bateria tendré que sacarlos o bien sólo agregar unos 6 u 8 aparte con cables gruesos (tipo 6mm cortos) los 2 mosfets vuelan y pondré 6 mosfets (un poco más pequeños de 75A c/u y mejor rsOn del tipo "digital" (gate de 5v) sí tocará poner zeners y una R acorde. Tengo además otros 6 mosfets iguales a esos la idea es mejorar la disipación.
Y me voy olvidando de los 4 DIODOS del secundario que son de sólo 3A (500v) ahi pondré unos tipos mosfet grandes que son de 500v y 40A
El trafo ahora quedará como está es mas grande que un EI33 mide 40mm x32 y está bobinado decente (5 hilos primario 3 secundario) para las pruebas servirá y ya tengo algo más grande un ER de 60mm
Toca incorporar los diodos que mencionan acá
Y bajar la R del sensor de corriente a 1/4 o menos de su valor
Prueba con lámpara de 40w
Batería litio 12.5v 6.5A


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hola, he vuelto a retomar el tema del inversor Reparar y mejorar inversor chino 12VDC / 230VAC - 500W Onda Pura Senoidal

Este lleva un EGS002 que incorpora 2 IR2110S, ahora que estoy entendiendo como funciona la parte alta HO (la que siempre me ha dado problemas), sospecho que los diodos bootstrap que traen no son muy grande y por eso termine cargandome el IR2110S y los Mosfet/IGBT que estoy probando ahora.

¿Que alternativa más solida hay a usar diodos bootstrap? He visto gente que esta usando optoacopladores TLP250 pero aun no he visto como gestionan la parte alta HO

Los que trae el modulo EGS002 son de 10 uF ¿no es mucho y sobrado para que me diera problemas la parte alta por ese motivo?

Gracias


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Sep 3, 2022)

Y... ¿se puede usar 2 fuentes aisladas de este tipo para las parte HO?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 3, 2022)

¿No es mejor usar un driver en lugar de una fuente?


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Sep 3, 2022)

Yo me refiero para alimentar la parte entre VS y VB del IR2110.

Ahora lo que no tengo claro es por que se queman los mosfet en la parte HO, si el condensador del bootstrap no tiene la suficiente capacidad y se vacía, ¿que es lo que pasa? ¿Aparecen tensiones negativas en HO que superan los -20V y por el GATE mueren los mosfet?


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Sep 5, 2022)

He retomado este inversor y he conseguido que funcione de nuevo, tenia una mala conexión en la linea VS2 del EGS002 que me lo quemaba instantáneamente junto a los mosfet.

La parte primaria que eleva de 12V a 400V nunca ha fallado, pero la manejada por el EGS002 me parece tan poco robusta... originalmente llevaba los mosfet K15A50D en el SPWM del EGS002, estaba probado con los IGBT FGH60N60SMD-D y notaba un incremento de consumo con la fuente regulable de 0,600 A a 2A al subir la tensión de 12V a ~13V en el secundario 350~ a 385~.

No se por que estos IGBT y otros mosfet TO−247 me pasa esto, de parecer no admitir más de 350V pero son de 600V, he vuelto a probar los K15A50D y no tienen problema puedo subir a más de 14V (en el secundario 400~420) sin incrementar los 0,600A.

Mi idea es poner unos mosfet/IGBT más robustos en la salida ¿En que parámetro del datasheet me tengo que fijar para que esto no ocurra?

Gracias


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Sep 6, 2022)

Añado imágenes ya que se perdieron:


Esto con los IGBT que me consumen en exceso cuando el voltaje aumenta de ~350V en el DC


Aquí modelo de los que traía, sin problema de sobre-consumo en vacío al subir a ~420V en DC



Esto ocurre al ponerle el soldador de control electrónico JVC blanco, con el soldador amarillo también, con control electrónico no da problemas
2º Foto al conectarlo al revés



Tanto en vacío como con carga de un ventilador de 45W no hay problemas la onda perfecta, sin ruidos raros en el motor



Los soldadores de pruebas y los mosfet/IGBT

No se por que ocurre eso con el soldador siendo una carga relativamente muy pequeña.
Me sigo preguntando por que no puedo sustituir los mosfet que traía por otros más potentes sin que me consuma en vacío, también modifiqué el "*dead time*" del *EGS002* de *300nS* a *1,5uS*, no he apreciado ninguna diferencia en nada incluso con los IGBT y su consumo en vacío.

Y para construir un inversor lo más robusto posible que no se me quemen los mosfet por sobretensión, que supongo que es lo que me ha pasado al conectar y desconectar cargas inductiva de forma fortuita, ¿Es mejor uno donde el EGS002 controle baja tensión y usemos un trasformador toroidal grande para elevar a 230VAC?

Gracias


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Sep 13, 2022)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> La parte primaria que eleva de 12V a 400V nunca ha fallado, pero la manejada por el EGS002 me parece tan poco robusta... originalmente llevaba los mosfet K15A50D en el SPWM del EGS002, estaba probado con los IGBT FGH60N60SMD-D y notaba un incremento de consumo con la fuente regulable de 0,600 A a 2A al subir la tensión de 12V a ~13V en el secundario 350~ a 385~.
> 
> No se por que estos IGBT y otros mosfet TO−247 me pasa esto, de parecer no admitir más de 350V pero son de 600V, he vuelto a probar los K15A50D y no tienen problema puedo subir a más de 14V (en el secundario 400~420) sin incrementar los 0,600A.


El problema de esto parece que he encontrado la solución, para alimentar la placa EGS002 se usan 2 reguladores de 12V y 5V, el de 12V siempre que me reventaba algo se iba (le he puesto un diodo para evitar quemarlo al meterle un pico inverso de 400V y un zener para sacar 14V y por ahora aguanta ) y entonces pasaban entre 28 a 32~ VDC a los driver y los GATE de los Mosfet/IGBT siendo estos de +-20V y los K15A50D de +-30V, así que creo que ese era el sobreconsumo que ahora no me esta haciendo.

Tambien he encontrado esto 78.54C$ 19% de DESCUENTO|SUNYIMA Placa de inversor de onda sinusoidal modificada, 2000W, Kits Diy con disipadores de calor DC380V/AC16V a AC220V|sine wave|pure sine wavepure sine - AliExpress que he pedido, que parece tener un buen filtrado del PWM y para investigarlo


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Sep 17, 2022)

Bueno he seguido investigando, y parece que lo mas importante para que sea estable con los dimmer es el filtro de salida, sobre todo la bobina, el condensador de 2,2uF que trae coincide con casi todos los kits que venden y parece ser adecuado.

Traía este de 4,3 mH y parece que se satura enseguida y suena cuando se le pone un dimmer:



Me he hecho este con una ferrita toroidal que tenia también consiguiendo 4,3 mH y con este consume algo más en vacío como 300mA pasando de 700mA a 1A en el primario a 12V y funciona mucho mejor, funciona el dimmer y el soldador electrónico aunque no al 100% a veces en algún punto suena y falla la onda


Me he dado cuenta que hay diferentes tipos de ferritas, al parece una especifica para crear este tipo de filtro SPWM con alta permeabilidad:

Anillo magnético de ferrosilicono-aluminio MS-225125-2 57,2*35,6*14,0 permeabilidad: 125​Inversor de onda sinusoidal, núcleo SENDUST​Al parecer suelen estar pintadas de azul o negro, por eso supongo que la bobina original viene de azul.

He probado también con el carrete de hilo de cobre restante al aire me da unos 10 mH y támbien funciona muy bien incluso consume menos que con la ferrita que he hecho y como esta al aire supongo que es muy dificil de saturar.



¿Alguien sabe de esta ferrita especifica para SPWM? y sí como los filtros de altavoces pasivo que recomiendan hacerlos al aire ¿es posible hacer este filtro también al aire o es mejor que lleve su núcleo especifico de ferrosilicono-aluminio?

PD: Sigo esperando recibir el kit que compré


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Sep 19, 2022)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> ... IGBT FGH60N60SMD-D y notaba un incremento de consumo con la fuente regulable de 0,600 A a 2A al subir la tensión de 12V a ~13V en el secundario 350~ a 385~.
> 
> No se por que estos IGBT y otros mosfet TO−247 me pasa esto, de parecer no admitir más de 350V pero son de 600V, he vuelto a probar los K15A50D y no tienen problema puedo subir a más de 14V (en el secundario 400~420) sin incrementar los 0,600A.


Explicación:






						Componentes electrónicos falsificados
					

Por supuesto, hay una diferencia entre el componente original y el falso. Compra de una fuente confiable y luego no tienes que preocuparte (y)




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Oct 12, 2022)

Pues me llegó la ferrita y funciona muy bien. No he visto ningún post sobre los tipos de anillos de ferrita que hay y sus usos, encontré este video que aclara algo 




Y ahora me estaba volviendo loco con el EG8010 y la pantalla, me he dado cuenta que hay 4 versiones del chip que parece que solo cambia el numero de serie pero no encuentro información sobre ellos solo la que te dice el vendedor:



> Tipo de LCD: 1 LCD dedicado; 2 LCD ordinarios de 128 * 32 (cristal líquido vendido por separado).
> Esta placa de conductor son:
> A: protección contra subtensión + 128 * 32 LCD.
> B: LCD + protección especial contra subtensión.
> ...


Pues en una placa me iba la LCD dedicada y en otras no y me bloqueaba el chip, y en ese caso es por que son versión LCD ST7920 128x32


Y analizando con un Analizador Lógico y Pulseview veía que la señal de CLK del que me funcionaba aplicaba una lógica inversa al que no.

Aun sabiendo que hay diferentes modelos he querido ver la señal del que usa la pantalla 128x32 pero no termino de entenderla tampoco:


(D2 es CS)

Parece que veo los 5 bit a 1 de la sincronización pero luego no veo los datos y los cuatro 0 que deben repetirse por cada valor, dejo el archivo de Pulseview capturado completo


Entiendo que debería empezar con un 5 (01010000) y un 6 (01100000) para poner la *V* de *Vol:*



Gracias


----------

